# Canard PC & Canardpc.com > Nos Autres Rubriques > [Guerre et Pègre] Un baveux à deux balles

## Ivan Le Fou

Un passage en vitesse pour vous signaler un portrait du sieur Karim Achoui sur libération.fr. C'est un avocat pénaliste, visiblement spécialisé dans la défense de petits voyous et grands truands, qui s'est pris deux balles dans la peau en bas de son cabinet il y a quelques mois. Il crie à la machination policière et publie un livre avant de se retrouver au tribunal, dans le rôle de l'accusé cette fois.
   C'est pas que l'article en question soit génial, mais le personnage et son histoire rappelle certains moments de la saison 2 d'Engrenages, la série de Canal dont je vous causais plus bas, et fait penser aux romans de l'avocate française Hannelore Cayre, dont il faut absolument que je pense à vous causer bientôt.
   Voilà, c'était tout, fermez vos cahiers, rangez vos stylos.

Voir la news (0 image, 0 vidéo )

----------


## Hargn

> Voilà, c'était tout, fermez vos cahiers, rangez vos stylos.
> 
> Voir la news


On est en 2008 tu peux dire: Eteignez vos écrans et pliez vos clavier (voire même l'inverse).

C'est vrai qu'il a l'air tout droit sortit d'un scenario de série TV ce type.

----------


## Therapy2crew

Mais je n'ai pas saisi pour quelles raisons il s'est retrouvé dans le rôle de l'accusé.
Pour diffamation vis à vis de ce bouquin ?

----------


## Nilsou

Dans l'état actuelle des chose malheureusement ,ce genre de scénario me parait largement crédible.... Vu la moralité/mentalité des flics dans certaine régions et le "jemenfoutisme" totale des médias par rapport aux petites injustices pénales de tout les jours (extrêmement nombreuses en France...).
Pour l'instant la meilleurs attitude a adopter vis a vis des tribunaux/flics/services publics c'est de ne pas avoir (du tout) a faire a eux... on peut aller déposer plainte au commissariat et se retrouver en taule.... (véridique,ça s'est vu,juste parce que les flics ne voulais pas prendre la plainte.....)

----------


## Ivan Le Fou

> Mais je n'ai pas saisi pour quelles raisons il s'est retrouvé dans le rôle de l'accusé.
> Pour diffamation vis à vis de ce bouquin ?


Ma foi, la réponse est dans le premier paragraphe du portrait...  ::rolleyes::

----------

